# Tetra or Other Small Fish...



## CharStarr (Jul 3, 2012)

*Hi guys! So heres my new dilemma, when I had Kudo in his 5 gallon tank he was with 4 cardinal tetra, they all lived happy together and such. Then they moved to a 10 gallon and apparently that stressed out the cardinal tetra so much they passed, so I got 6 new ones now I made sure the water was okay, I got advice on tank cycling so I waited before adding them, pH level was good, no ammonia but 5/6 died and I still have one little guy who I have named Jet. Im a little scared to get more cardinal tetra but are there any small hardy fish that I can put in a tank? Maybe a different kind of tetra?Thanks!*


----------



## CharStarr (Jul 3, 2012)

*PS my tank is always heated to about 78*


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

No room in a 10 gallon for more tetra. You can get a couple more cardinals but that's it.


----------



## GrayL (Jun 15, 2012)

My 10 has 4 glowlights, a betta, and 4 ghost shrimp. Make sure you have proper filtration. My glowlights have been doing fine, I reccomend them


----------



## iElBeau (Feb 20, 2012)

That's weird! I wonder if theres some sort of difference in the water parameters that you maybe missed that could be causing the problem? I have a male betta with four female guppies and two mystery snails. Key is having all female guppies, as the males can be aggressive, and your betta may mistake it for another betta. It works really well for me, sometimes I even see Beau sleeping with the guppies, and it looks like they're cuddling


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Cardinals aren't the most hardy fish. They need really good water parameters and don't handle stress well. I'm not surprised they passed. Glowlight tetra or ember tetra would be a better bet. They are both more hardy and compatible with betta. 

As for the one remaining cardinal, he might cause some problems. When stressed they can lash out at other fish. He might not, but I'm warning you this is a possibility. Can you return him to the store? Even for store credit?


----------



## AquaKai (Jan 2, 2012)

thekoimaiden is right about the one cardinal. I would try to rehome that fish ASAP.

Some great fish for that tank (after you get rid of the cardinal) are harlequin rasboras, ember tetras, espei rasboras-those are the easiest, galaxy rasboras/celestial pearl danios, and some other NANO (not regular sized) fish- these are harder.

If you want your betta to have the top sections of the tank to him self you could do shrimp (possibly, depends on the betta some will eat the shrimp others will not), PYGMY/DWARF/MINI corydoras these are *NOT* albino, peppered or emerald that you would see at the pet stores and they will not survive in a tank that size!, and if I remember correctly khuli loaches can live in the 10g too, but I'll have to check.

Please don't get a fish that will get too big for the 10g with the betta, that is cruel. Just my opinion. Research before you buy any of the fish And good for posting on here!!!


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

The smaller cories would do well, but kuhlies like more swimming room than a 10 gal can provide. They are also very active and will stress out your betta. If you can find some micro-cory species those would probably be best.


----------



## AquaKai (Jan 2, 2012)

thekoimaiden said:


> The smaller cories would do well, but kuhlies like more swimming room than a 10 gal can provide. They are also very active and will stress out your betta. If you can find some micro-cory species those would probably be best.


Thanks for that! I don't go in to the loach side of things. I like staying with the cories;-)


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

I'm the exact opposite. I love loaches ^-^ but I've never kept cories. Actually the banded dwarf loaches would work in that tank. They need to be in groups of at least 6 to feel comfortable. But they have all of the personality of the bigger loaches.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Emperor tetra need larger tanks than 10 gallons, and things like celestial danios should really be in a species only tank. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AquaKai (Jan 2, 2012)

Olympia said:


> Emperor tetra need larger tanks than 10 gallons, and things like celestial danios should really be in a species only tank.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Ember, not emperor tetras









I've heard mix thoughts on the celestial danios, but I'm thinking that the species only would probably be the best way. So yeah, ignore that one!


----------



## Philnominal (Dec 22, 2011)

I have had very good success putting neon tetra's with bettas. I had a crowntail male, 6 neon tetras, 3 Otoclinus affins and 2 Dario dario in a 10 gallon living peacefully for a while. The same group of neons are now in my sorority and the girls completely ignore them.


----------



## CharStarr (Jul 3, 2012)

AquaKai said:


> Please don't get a fish that will get too big for the 10g with the betta, that is cruel. Just my opinion. Research before you buy any of the fish And good for posting on here!!!


*I would never get a fish that will get too big for the 10g with the betta, hence why I am posting on here to get others opinions.*


----------



## CharStarr (Jul 3, 2012)

*Thanks everyone for your great advice, Im going to look into glow light or neon tetra.*


----------



## Philnominal (Dec 22, 2011)

CharStarr said:


> *Thanks everyone for your great advice, Im going to look into glow light or neon tetra.*


I should ave said this before hand but here it is now. You have to be careful with neon tetra. I tested my bettas temperment first with a few ghost shrimp. After a few weeks of them being alive i then trusted him enough to try the neons. Some bettas however see neons as nothing more then a colorful snack. As of right now i have three male bettas i wouldnt put anything else in with. they constantly flare at anythign that moves and one was in with an angel fish for a little while. The anglefish was bigger then him and got bullied so much it wouldnt move out of the corner. I had to find a different temporary tank (now with my sorority where he is the boss until i rehome him in the next few days) for him.


----------



## CharStarr (Jul 3, 2012)

*Philnominal - Really? Ugh thanks for the tip. I think then maybe I'll look up glow light tetra and then after reading about them see if they will work out in the tank. Thank you for letting me know!*


----------



## CharStarr (Jul 3, 2012)

*I think I'll also look up what AquaKai suggested, ember tetra and see if they'll do well with Kudo.*


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Just be sure you have soft acidic water, or else those embers will be clear, not red. ;-)


----------



## GrayL (Jun 15, 2012)

Glowlights work very well 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

